# Real Life LGB Trains



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My wife and I spent a few weeks last month in Switzerland sightseeing by train. 
We had first class railpasses and put them to extensive use. 

We road on the Glacier Express, Bernina Express, Golden Pass Express, and the William Tell Express.
Besides the four main senic trains we also road on the Mt Pilatus Cog rail train in Lucerne and the Gornergrat train to the Matterhorn in Zermatt. 

The Bernina Express was our favorite. 

I was also pleasantly surprised to see many of the actual real engines and cars of LGB trains I own.
I saw my Unseco engine as well as the my Allegra pulling the KISS Bernina Express cars. 
I also saw several of the RHB coaches and cars I have in my collection. 

It was very cool to see them in operation and to see how fathlfully LGB and KISS reproduced them.

Here are some pics,


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are a few more pics, and a video of the Bernina Express train we took to Tirano. 

Glacier Express cars and First Class interior. 






Bernina Express First class interior. 


Bernina Express consist with a local consist attached. The local consist was detached before we left the station


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

These pictures were taken on my phone.
I have many high rez pictures on my camera that I can post if you guys want to see them.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is great to see your trains in the real alps. My LGB RhB goes back to the 80's. When we went from Brig to Zermatt. 

Great pictures.

Chuck


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the cog railway or video. Pete


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the Mt Pilatus Cog Railway, I also have a cool video of it that I'll post when I get home.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a quick video I shot of the Mt Pilatus Cog Railroad at the summit.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice! 

But where did you go 173 mph in a Hellcat ???


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, wonderful images.... Thanks so much for posting your adventures...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't remember any LGB (pre-bankruptsy) box cars that had two buffers on each end, standard gauge. All the ones I've seen had the single narrow gauge buffer in the center.

I do have some post war (ca. 1950) Marklin (HO) cars that look similar.

Chuck


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow talk about an off topic and inappropriate post, thanks for your input.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

chuck n said:


> I don't remember any LGB (pre-bankruptsy) box cars that had two buffers on each end, standard gauge. All the ones I've seen had the single narrow gauge buffer in the center.
> 
> I do have some post war (ca. 1950) Marklin (HO) cars that look similar.
> 
> Chuck


While it does resemble the LGB offering, you are correct about the bumpers and I deleted the post. I'm sorry if anyone was offended.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow bods, nice pics,

does in the incline have tilting seats for change grade???




i would hope that you now realize, that chuck's post was simply mis-placed, as there aren't any double buffers in any of your pics. probably for the sprung buffers thread below.

has happened to me too, its called an accident.

bit harsh dude.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic pictures of those comparable trains ! Enjoyed the vid too ! eye-poppin' 

do you recall what they charge to ride the cog.. i guess i could surf for it and then translate the fare 

Thanks for taking the time to post some of your pics and vid.


doug c


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

The train doesn't have any tilting mechanism. It starts out at a very steep incline (look at the pics in the station) and pretty much maintains it throughout the trip. The train is built with a big stagger as there is no flat point on the entire line.

The tickets cost about $80 US roundtrip each, but are 50% off if you have a railpass, we paid about $80 for 2.

One nice thing is they give you the option of either taking the train back down, or taking the panoramic tram car down on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of my trains, almost identical if not a little smaller


----------



## Leonard (Feb 26, 2008)

Lets not forget the Germans


image


image uploading site


post a picture

It was a bit cold up the Brocken!


photo hosting


----------



## Leonard (Feb 26, 2008)

screen capture

And the beer is OK too


imagehost


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Re reading this thread I noticed a comment "that my post must have been misplaced". It wasn't. I was referring to a picture that was deleted after my post. I was not referring to any pictures currently in the thread.

Chuck


----------

